# Need a vreak from my kid....but how?



## Nagrom (Apr 29, 2011)

1


----------



## Dishka8643 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm not a parent, but it might be unwise to abandon your child for a long period of time, even if they are under the protection of a responsible guardian, just to satisfy your own selfish need for fun and adventure.


----------



## xbocax (Apr 30, 2011)

first 5 years of a child's life pretty much play the biggest role in how that child will turn out mentally. So Id say wait a couple more years for fun. Children are not burdens and did not chose to be born. Woman up and wait til you can have fun with your kid. If the things you like doing by that time or to a lesser degree now cant involve your kid, prolly shouldnt be doing them anyway.


----------



## NyxNomasters (Apr 30, 2011)

I left my two kids with their dad and have been out a few months now. I needed a serious mental health vacation after many years of stay-at-home-mom-ness. My sons are 5 and 7. They remember me when we talk on the phone and when we see each other. You don't want to come back a stranger. Wait until your kid can understand what's going on and can understand that they will see you again and, of course, remember who you are.


----------



## Nagrom (Apr 30, 2011)

1


----------



## xbocax (May 1, 2011)

shes 2 and doesnt understand the concept of long term seperation yet you cant write her a letter and send cookies like summer camp


----------



## tautoutrain (May 1, 2011)

when you decided to have her, you made a lifetime commitment, we all need breaks sometimes, but you just can't just pond your child off on someone else just because you are "tired" of being a mother.. should have thought about that when you got pregnant. :/


----------



## Diagaro (May 1, 2011)

tautoutrain said:


> when you decided to have her, you made a lifetime commitment, we all need breaks sometimes, but you just can't just pond your child off on someone else just because you are "tired" of being a mother.. should have thought about that when you got pregnant. :/


 
wow profound .


----------



## xbocax (May 1, 2011)

Diagaro said:


> wow profound .


 shes probably has the only comment with any weight thus far being the only mother to have commented


----------



## dawgrunner (May 1, 2011)

*nagrom you are a wise woman who knows her own needs and desires. you have a relationship with a daughter and her father that currently works. You are open minded and realize the needs of your family and yourself. Act on them with pride and smile . enjoy the life you have, there isn't any other . enjoy the love you share. enjoy each moment, live in the moment without regret.
*


----------



## Nagrom (May 4, 2011)

1


----------

